# FS : 6' 280g starphire tank $280



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi 
I have a 280g starphire tank for sale
It's euro braced with external overflows.

I got this off another member but the wife said I can't set it up. What a shame.

Tank is about 5 years old 
No visible scratches.

72 L x30 D x24 H 

Asking $280 that's a dollar per gallon. 
don't miss out on a great deal. Tank this size new is well over $2500

This sale is for tank only.


Pm me if interested.
If the post is here then tank is for sale.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Is this the tank off Canreef given away last week?


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Bump it up


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Pm sent to you


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Yep - the guy


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Is this the tank off Canreef given away last week?


Hey everybody just to be clear, I'm not judging, just wondered if that was the tank is all.


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Tank is pending. This Saturday


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

One man's junk is another man's treasure.  

Only issue I have is the tank size matches up to Marine land 220gXH 72" x 24" x 30" 
also Aqueon has a similar 210g 72.5" x 24.5" x 29.7"


You sure it 280g?


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

You know you might be right. I was told it's 280. But after a closer look it turns out to be 225 ish. Maybe I measured it wrong as well. I was quiet tired.
With the dimensions I wrote.


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

People that posted in the other thread in the fresh water classified please pm me again. As that post was deleted


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Also I'm willing to trade this tank +$ for 2 mp10s


----------



## mikeymic (Mar 9, 2011)

Thread is still open is it still available?


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

mikeymic said:


> Thread is still open is it still available?


Pending Sunday.


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Tank is GONE


----------

